# DIY Room Acoustics



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello people,

I didnt know where to post this thread, if mods can move it to appropriate section they can as well do.

My question is what this thread title says, DIY Room acoustics. I want to know whether we can DIY Room Acoustics also ?? if so then can you please direct me to the place where I can find the procedure to do so.

Looking forward for a positive reply from anyone


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to the Home Audio Acoustics forum.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What sort of room acoustics are you trying to achieve? 
Are you looking at making your own bass traps/absorption panels or are you looking for something different.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

Mike P. said:


> Thread moved to the Home Audio Acoustics forum.
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-acoustics/


Thank you


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

robbo266317 said:


> What sort of room acoustics are you trying to achieve?
> Are you looking at making your own bass traps/absorption panels or are you looking for something different.


first thing is ....... this is for my HT in living room. 
Room acoustics are required for living room ??
if yes, then i want to make absorption panels and bass traps, and if possible then reflectors as well


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Aquarian said:


> Room acoustics are required for living room ??


Only when it makes the sound better. If you put panels at a certain location and you don't hear a difference or don't like the resulting sound, then they're not "required". Any room, including a living room, can benefit from using the right treatment and placing them at the right locations.


Aquarian said:


> if yes, then i want to make absorption panels and bass traps, and if possible then reflectors as well


Bare walls can act as reflectors, so no need to make reflector panels. Bass traps and absorption can be useful. BTW, as a starting point, what problems are you hearing that you are hoping to solve with treatments?


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with Sanjay, you need to isolate your problems first. A lot of it will depend on speaker/sub placement (this alone can solve many issues) and what else you have in your room (furniture, drapes, tables, bookshelves, carpet, etc.). A lot of furniture will act as acoustical treatments (plush items as bass traps, and tables/bookshelves as diffusers). Also, how large is your room and what are the dimensions? If you can post a pic or drawing, that would help.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

sdurani said:


> Only when it makes the sound better. If you put panels at a certain location and you don't hear a difference or don't like the resulting sound, then they're not "required". Any room, including a living room, can benefit from using the right treatment and placing them at the right locations. Bare walls can act as reflectors, so no need to make reflector panels. Bass traps and absorption can be useful. BTW, as a starting point, what problems are you hearing that you are hoping to solve with treatments?


I am hearing little echoing and seems like am missing some surround effect as well..... I am sure that speakers r giving good surround output. sometimes I can hear really good surround and the same scene sometimes I do not. Seems like it is lost in the echoing.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

cavchameleon said:


> I agree with Sanjay, you need to isolate your problems first. A lot of it will depend on speaker/sub placement (this alone can solve many issues) and what else you have in your room (furniture, drapes, tables, bookshelves, carpet, etc.). A lot of furniture will act as acoustical treatments (plush items as bass traps, and tables/bookshelves as diffusers). Also, how large is your room and what are the dimensions? If you can post a pic or drawing, that would help.


Room size is about 16 x 30

and you can check the pics here
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ms-only/71115-my-onkyo-setup-living-room.html

hope this helps


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Aquarian said:


> I am hearing little echoing and seems like am missing some surround effect as well.


OK, seems your room is too lively (too many reflections). As a start, I would put a large, thick rug on the floor in front of your speakers and put as much absorption as possible on the front and back walls. Shame you have a glass covered wall cabinet right behind you because that would have been a good location for absorption (directly opposite the centre speaker). 

As for your speakers, consider speaker stands for your front L/R mains, since they're at two different heights. Also, mount your surrounds at least a couple of feet above ear level rather than where you have them now (about a foot below ear level).


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

+1 on putting your front L/R speakers on stands. You want them on the same plane and that plane in front of your display rack (the front baffle of the speakers should be slightly in front of the facing of you display rack). Also, place the center speaker slightly in forward of where it is now so it is at least even with the front of the rack to reduce reflections from the rack itself. +1 also on the rug on the floor!

As Sdurani states, also mount your surrounds as suggested. 

Glass is one of the hardest things to deal with. In some of our room in our house we put a cellular shade behind the curtains and it helped somewhat, but limited in absorption. 

Don't forget to re-run Audyssey after making changes.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

sdurani said:


> OK, seems your room is too lively (too many reflections). As a start, I would put a large, thick rug on the floor in front of your speakers and put as much absorption as possible on the front and back walls. Shame you have a glass covered wall cabinet right behind you because that would have been a good location for absorption (directly opposite the centre speaker).
> 
> As for your speakers, consider speaker stands for your front L/R mains, since they're at two different heights. Also, mount your surrounds at least a couple of feet above ear level rather than where you have them now (about a foot below ear level).


Sorry guys, been a lil busy with work all these days.

Yeah Sanjay, I am making a total makeover for the living room now. I am getting a carpet as well for the floor and its decided the same day when I bought HT  but only I didnt get time to buy it since then. and now to the list i added Speaker stands also.

I will post a new thread when I complete the makeover for my living room.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

cavchameleon said:


> +1 on putting your front L/R speakers on stands. You want them on the same plane and that plane in front of your display rack (the front baffle of the speakers should be slightly in front of the facing of you display rack). Also, place the center speaker slightly in forward of where it is now so it is at least even with the front of the rack to reduce reflections from the rack itself. +1 also on the rug on the floor!
> 
> As Sdurani states, also mount your surrounds as suggested.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions cavchameleon 

check my above post, and am sure that within a week I will make all the changes 

I need to know what Audyssey is.
I am totally new to this ..... so please if you take sometime in explaining me what Audyssey is, that will be great ...... 
I hope to look forward a reply from you 
matter of fact anyone can let me know about what Audyssey is


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Aquarian said:


> Yeah Sanjay, I am making a total makeover for the living room now.


Total makeover! That will take your home theatre from Hydera_bad_ to Hydera_good_. Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

sdurani said:


> Total makeover! That will take your home theatre from Hydera_bad_ to Hydera_good_. Looking forward to the results.


 .... yeah even I cant wait .....

where r u from sanjay ??


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Born in Bombay, raised in New York, currently living in Los Angeles.


----------



## Aquarian (Oct 16, 2013)

sdurani said:


> Born in Bombay, raised in New York, currently living in Los Angeles.


you've been roaming the world I see


----------

